# How Often Should U Clean Ur Reo Mod?



## Marzuq (30/8/14)

Guys I've jst done my first complete cleaning if my reo. I noticed the potency of the battery even when fully charged was very weak. Once disassembled I saw that some juice seeped in between the firing pin and it's insulating rubber. I assume I either have been over filling my 3ml bottles or it got in when I changed from rm2 to atomic. 

So the question here is how often do u clean ur mod? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (30/8/14)

@Marzuq I normally chuck mine into the sink once a day with some hot water, sunlight soap, and a special purpose paint brush. And I clean rhe battery terminals every two days or so with some brasso. Including the positive contact in the Reo. I wish I could find some Noalox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/8/14)

My goodness @Alex - once a day!
That must be one really clean REO!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/8/14)

Alex said:


> @Marzuq I normally chuck mine into the sink once a day with some hot water, sunlight soap, and a special purpose paint brush. And I clean rhe battery terminals every two days or so with some brasso. Including the positive contact in the Reo. I wish I could find some Noalox.



Thanks @Alex. It's the first time I've cleaned mine since I got her about 3 weeks ago. I shall definitely be cleaning more often 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (30/8/14)

every two days minimum , or atleast once a week imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/8/14)

shabbar said:


> every two days minimum , or atleast once a week imo



Once a week is do-able. I can add that to onto my ocd schedule for sure 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (30/8/14)

Silver said:


> My goodness @Alex - once a day!
> That must be one really clean REO!


 
lol.

It only takes 2 minutes or so.

Much easier than having to clean all my PC's here. now that's a big job. Strip everything down, blow out with compressor, reapply thermal paste, clean fan bearings etc.

Cleaning the Reo is almost like washing a coffee mug


----------



## Limbo (30/8/14)

I clean mine every time I change juice, usually once a day. Keeps the flavour mixing. I just rinse it under warm tap water though.


----------



## Marzuq (30/8/14)

Limbo said:


> I clean mine every time I change juice, usually once a day. Keeps the flavour mixing. I just rinse it under warm tap water though.



That is way often. I wud end up washing it out 3to 4 times a day. 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limbo (30/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> That is way often. I wud end up washing it out 3to 4 times a day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


It's just so easy. Let the water run through the feeder tube and rinse the rest off. Takes a few seconds. Drying is also quick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/8/14)

Limbo said:


> It's just so easy. Let the water run through the feeder tube and rinse the rest off. Takes a few seconds. Drying is also quick.



It's possible cleaning too often could be bad for the Reo too. Water cud cause the terminal to go before the time. Iodizing and so on. I reckon every three maybe 4 days should be sufficient 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (30/8/14)

I clean mine about once every four months, if I remember. 
That seepage does not sound good @Marzuq - it is either leaking from the juice tube where it attaches to the nipple (take off, push back but leave about 1mm of space, insert a drop of superglue, push back fully) or it is leaking through the 510 connection (requires a new center pin with gaskets or, if the insulator is damaged, a visit to the modmaster).


----------



## Marzuq (30/8/14)

Andre said:


> I clean mine about once every four months, if I remember.
> That seepage does not sound good @Marzuq - it is either leaking from the juice tube where it attaches to the nipple (take off, push back but leave about 1mm of space, insert a drop of superglue, push back fully) or it is leaking through the 510 connection (requires a new center pin with gaskets or, if the insulator is damaged, a visit to the modmaster).


@Andre that doesn't sound good. Think I will dissemble this evening and trace the source of this issue. Thanks for the input 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (30/8/14)

Limbo said:


> I clean mine every time I change juice, usually once a day. Keeps the flavour mixing. I just rinse it under warm tap water though.



What i usually do is block the airhole and blow through the drip tip and a paper towel at the end of the feeder tube

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (31/8/14)

Thanks guys for all the feedback. I took the reo apart last night again and very happily can say that it was dry as a whistle. This leads me to believe that I more than likely over filled the bottle and some juice seeped out thru the feeder tube as I inserted it. I will still monitor it over the next week or two as u am a little paranoid now 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (31/8/14)

Daily I wipe down any excess juice, occasionally rinsing if things are very messy.
I usually dry burn 2 or three times a week, and rewick if I am not using silica. At this time I also check that everything is clean inside, and that there is no mangy juice where there should not be juice. 
Once a month I strip Reos down completely, flush vodka through the squonk plumbing, rinse with water, zap it in the USC with some sunlight and then rinse thoroughly. 

They come out working, smelling and looking like new after that and are good to go

Reactions: Like 2


----------

